# Which Nintendo consoles and/or handhelds do you own?



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

Not much to add on it, the title describes what this thread is about.

This is my "collection" (i will also post how i got them and the condition of the devices):

- Nintendo Entertainment System: i do not know the story behind this one since it was in my fathers possession for 12 years and it became mine when i was born haha! It is in a almost new condition.

- Nintendo 64: i got this one from my uncle alongside the games Super Mario 64 and Donkey Kong 64 for my 14th birthday, which was last year! It is in a perfect condition (it was new in box ).

- Nintendo GameCube: i got this system when i was 5 years old i believe. It was a Mario Kart: Double Dash!! bundle and i got Super Smash Bros. Melee too. It was given to me at december 5th. which is a special holiday in The Netherlands. It is called Sinterklaas. Long story short, all kids get presents. It is in a used condition.

- Nintendo DS Lite.: this was a birthday present for my seventh birthday i believe and i got it alongside Pok?mon Diamond. I had to sell the sell the game though since there was a lot of text in it. I was able read at that age of course. But like i said earlier, i am from The Netherlands and Pok?mon is not translated to dutch so yeah. Bye bye game! It is in a broken condition (it doesn't work anymore lol).

- Nintendo Wii: i just got this alongside Wii Play, randomly from my parents, i have no idea why, it wasn't even my birthday or anything. It is in a almost new condition.

- Nintendo DSi: i got this as a replacement for the broken Nintendo DS Lite. Condition is not too good anymore, but it still works fine.

- Nintendo 3DS: this was the first device that i bought myself. I saved up for it and when it finally released, man i was screaming out of happiness (even though i did not get it at release). Condition is not too good, it looks fine but it is not. The top screen suddenly stopped working about a year ago. Which is odd because i never dropped it.

- Nintendo Wii U: this was the first console i bouht myself and the first device i bought on the release. Condition is really good! Still works perfectly.

- Nintendo 3DS XL (Super Smash Bros. Edition): i bought this as a replacement for my regular 3DS. I was so mad when the New 3DS handhelds were announced though, because i bought it a week before that announcement. If i knew that i would have waited of course. There is a upside though, i now have Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS because it was pre-installed on the handheld! Condition is almost new!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2015)

- Nintendo 3DS
- Nintendo DS
- Wii U
- Wii
- Gamecube


----------



## tumut (Sep 27, 2015)

Wii
Gamecube
GBA
SNES (Best Nintendo console imo)
3DS XL

I would get a Wii U but i'm saving myself for the NX tbh.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 27, 2015)

Wii U

3DS

Wii

DS
I had a GBA


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 27, 2015)

Ima do a 'have had' cause I have sold far to many stuff.

Wii- Found in for a bargin at a carboot sale for ?17
Gamecube- Had one before but sold it
Gameboy- I have an SP tribal pattern, an SP blue and an original.
Ds Lite- Got one when I was 7 for my birthday, my brother lost it
3DS- Got one on release date but sold it
3DS XL- sold my iPad for one but sold it again cause money problems.
New 3DS- Got one for my birthday 
Dsi- Was my brothers but we shared it
Dsi XL- brother gave it to me cause he lost my ds lite.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 27, 2015)

- snes
- n64
- gameboy 
- gameboy pocket
- gameboy colour
- gameboy advance
- gameboy sp
- gamecube
- ds xl
- 3ds xl
- wii

they aren't all exclusively mine some of them are my brothers too but i think that's all of them


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Wii 
Wii U
DS Lite (sold it)
Dsi (sold it)
Dsi XL (sold it)
3DS (sold)
3DS XL (sold)
New 3DS XL
Gameboy Advance


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 27, 2015)

Handheld 
ame Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
DS Lite
3DS
3DS XL
 Console 
GameCube
Wii
Wii U


----------



## Soigne (Sep 27, 2015)

are we talking all consoles/handhelds we used to own or just ones we currently own?

because right now i only have a new 3ds, but i've had a gameboy advance, gamecube, ds lite, dsi,  wii, wii u, 3ds, and 3ds xl.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2015)

3DS XL & Wii U currently. Also getting a New 3DS XL on Friday! 

In the past I've had a GB, GBC, GBA, GBA SP, DS, DS Lite, regular 3DS (x2). Also Gamecube & Wii.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sopharu said:


> are we talking all consoles/handhelds we used to own or just ones we currently own?
> 
> because right now i only have a new 3ds, but i've had a gameboy advance, gamecube, ds lite, dsi,  wii, wii u, 3ds, and 3ds xl.



Both i guess haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Wii
> Wii U
> DS Lite (sold it)
> Dsi (sold it)
> ...



Oh my lord i could never sell any of my games or consoles... Because of memories and because i like some games which you only can play on an older system. I am talking about select Nintendo 64 games and GameCube games! (I know that the Wii is backwards compatible with the GameCube but my Wii has some framerate issues with a lot of GameCube games.)


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

The ones I use day-to-day are:
- New 3DS (regular/smaller version; easier for me to carry around everywhere!)
- Wii U (WindWaker limited edition!)

Then the rest I have but no longer use are:
- Gameboy Pocket (my own first games console; got it with Pok?mon Red for Christmas when I was about ...4)
- Gameboy Colour
- Gameboy Advance
- Gameboy Advance SP (Zelda Minish Cap edition; loved it so much) 
- DS lite
- DSi XL
- 3DS (got on launch day and used it until April when i bought my new one)
- 64
- Gamecube (black version w/ pokemon colosseum!)
- Wii


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> The ones I use day-to-day are:
> - New 3DS (regular/smaller version; easier for me to carry around everywhere!)
> - Wii U (WindWaker limited edition!)
> 
> ...



Cool! It is good to know that i am not the only one that does have a Super Nintendo Entertainment System!


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Cool! It is good to know that i am not the only one that does have a Super Nintendo Entertainment System!



haha nope i missed out on that, born a bit too late c:
also good for me to know i'm not the only person who doesn't sell their old consoles!!


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't have a ton, but 
-DS Lite
-Dsi XL
-3DS
-Wii


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Not much to add on it, the title describes what this thread is about.
> 
> This is my "collection" (i will also post how i got them and the condition of the devices):
> 
> ...


Hey lars708, here is a list of all my Nintendo consoles. 


Spoiler



Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP (Silver)
Gameboy Advance SP (Legend of Zelda Gold Edition)
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube (Purple)
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo DS Lite (Onyx Black)
Nintendo DS Lite (Legend of Zelda Gold Edition)
Nintendo DSi (White)
Nintendo DSi XL (Dark Brown)
Nintendo 3DS (Aqua Blue)
Nintendo 3DS (Black/Gold 25th Anniversary Legend of Zelda Edition)
Nintendo 3DS XL (Red/Black)
Nintendo Wii U Premium (Black)
Nintendo 2DS (Blue/Black)
New Nintendo 3DS (White)


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey lars708, here is a list of all my Nintendo consoles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I was wondering already how long you would take to reply to this thread. Well here we are! Nice collection Jason!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I was wondering already how long you would take to reply to this thread. Well here we are! Nice collection Jason!


Thank you.

I just want to say that my other entire list of consoles is actually 25. They are just not Nintendo consoles. But 17 of 25 are Nintendo.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just want to say that my other entire list of consoles is actually 25. They are just not Nintendo consoles. But 17 of 25 are Nintendo.



Ahah, are you trying to make me jealous or something?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Ahah, are you trying to make me jealous or something?


Nah... Not at all...


Spoiler



Well... maybe... lol

1. Gameboy Colour
2. Gameboy Advance
3. Gameboy Advance SP (Silver)
4. Gameboy Advance SP (Legend of Zelda Gold Edition)
5. Nintendo 64
6. Nintendo Gamecube (Purple)
7. Nintendo Wii
8. Nintendo DS Lite (Onyx Black)
9. Nintendo DS Lite (Legend of Zelda Gold Edition)
10.  Nintendo DSi (White)
11.  Nintendo DSi XL (Dark Brown)
12.  Sega Mega Drive II
13.  Sony PlayStation Portable
14.  Sony PlayStation 1
15.  Sony PlayStation 1 Mini
16.  Sony PlayStation 2 Mini
17.  Sony PlayStation 3 (60GB Original)
18.  Sony PlayStation 3 (160GB Slim)
19.  Nintendo 3DS (Aqua Blue)
20.  Nintendo 3DS (Black/Gold 25th Anniversary Legend of Zelda Edition)
21.  Sony PlayStation Vita
22.  Nintendo 3DS XL (Red/Black)
23.  Nintendo Wii U Premium (Black)
24.  Nintendo 2DS (Blue/Black)
25.  New Nintendo 3DS (White)


----------



## lars708 (Sep 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Nah... Not at all...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Smh not gonna happen, because surprise! My uncle is a HUGE game addict. Like not only Nintendo but everything. He has every Sega console, every Atari console, every Nintendo console of course and he even has the Philips CD-i with Link the faces of evil, IN DUTCH! (It is even worse in Dutch believe me).


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 27, 2015)

Nintendo 64
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Gamecube
Nintendo DS
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo 3DS


----------



## JCnator (Sep 27, 2015)

Here comes a list of all Nintendo hardwares I've owned at any point in my life.

Formerly owned


Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES) - SNES purchased in 1995
Game Boy Color - Atomic Purple
Game Boy Advance SP - AGS-001 model, Flame Red
DSi - Matte Blue
3DS - Aqua Blue

Currently own


Nintendo 64 - Dark Grey
Game Boy Advance - Glacier
GameCube - Indigo, with component cable compatibility
Game Boy Advance SP - AGS-001 model
2 x Nintendo DS
DS Lite
Wii - Launch model
3DS - Ice White, Japan region
3DS XL - Black & Red
3DS XL - Black
3DS LL - Luigi 30th Anniversary
Wii U - Launch model
New 3DS - White, Japan region
New 3DS XL - Metallic Black

Clone consoles that can play Nintendo games


Super Retro Trio - Black & Silver, ability to play NES (Famicom with an adapter), SNES/SFC and Genesis/Mega Drive
RetroN 5 - Black, ability to play Famicom, NES, SNES/SFC, Genesis/Mega Drive, Game Boy, Game Boy Color and Game Boy Advance


----------



## Cress (Sep 27, 2015)

In the order I've gotten them in:

-GBA SP (Old one was Cobalt Blue, but that broke and I got a Pearl Blue one instead.)
-Wii (1st edition, so white since it was the only color. )
-DS (It was red with Mario's M on it)
-3DS (Aqua Blue. Owned 2 but the first one completely broke and the second one is somewhat broken.)
-Wii U (Black 32 GB and why is 32 GB the biggest size when Xenoblade X takes up almost all of that smh.)
-3DS XL (ACNL special edition.)
-(Getting soon) New 3DS XL (Triforce Heroes special edition)


----------



## Cress (Sep 27, 2015)

In the order I've gotten them in:

-GBA SP (Old one was Cobalt Blue, but that broke and I got a Pearl Blue one instead.)
-Wii (1st edition, so white since it was the only color. )
-DS (It was red with Mario's M on it)
-3DS (Aqua Blue. Owned 2 but the first one completely broke and the second one is somewhat broken.)
-Wii U (Black 32 GB and why is 32 GB the biggest size when Xenoblade X takes up almost all of that smh.)
-3DS XL (ACNL special edition.)
-(Getting soon) New 3DS XL (Triforce Heroes special edition)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 27, 2015)

Gamecube - x1, Black one, sold because I got a Wii
DS Lite - x2, first one white, second one pink, both broke
Wii - x3, all of them white, first two broke but the third now belongs to my little sisters because I have a Wii U
3DS - x1, regular one, coral pink, have had for two and a half years, works fine but the grey cover for the circle pad is no longer stuck to it
Wii U - x1, white, have had since Christmas, works fine but sometimes has issues turning on (I have to turn it off, then turn it back on again because the Gamepad won't connect, possibly because the console doesn't start up properly)


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 27, 2015)

GBA SP, Wii, DS Lite x3, DSi, 3DS XL


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 27, 2015)

We've never sold a home console, I believe. I've only sold one handheld console. 

Nintendo 64
GameCube 
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo WiiU

GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP
Original DS (the huge chunky thing)
DS Lite (navy blue)
DS Lite (white)
DSi
Original 3DS (sold)
New 3DS XL


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's mine!!:

-GameCube (Black one)
-Wii (White one with GameCube games playable)
-Gameboy (Clear)
-Gameboy Advance (Blue)
-Gameboy Advance SP (Blue S1)
-Gameboy Advance SP (Pink S2)
-DS Lite (Coral Pink)
-Dsi (Dark Pink)
-Nintendo 3DS XL (Blue X and Y Edition)


Yea, those are mine. Don't ask why a lot of my systems are pink, it's just the colour I happen to find at a good price haha. Blue is my favourite colour though, and I'm so happy that my 3DS is blue :3


----------



## Bui (Sep 27, 2015)

-SNES
-N64
-GameCube x2 (Each with a Game Boy Player)
-Wii x2 (One has a dead disk drive)
-Wii U

-Game Boy
-Game Boy Advance
-Game Boy Advance SP
-DS
-DS Lite x3 (One that barely works, a replacement one, and a Guitar Hero edition from GameStop even though I ordered the Pokemon Diamond and Pearl one)
-DSi
-DSi XL
-3DS XL (New Leaf edition)


----------



## The Sundae (Sep 27, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 27, 2015)

snes, virtual boy, 64 x2, gba sp x2, ds lite, wii, 3ds xl, wii u


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 27, 2015)

Wii
3ds XL
3ds
Ds lite

My mum has a nintendo 64 in a box somewhere

I wish i had them all though.


----------



## Yuni (Sep 27, 2015)

Consoles, in order of acquiring them.

SNES - My dad bought it at a garage sale when I was really young. I remember playing Super Mario Bros. until I was around 6, but not much after that. Currently, it's at my boyfriend's house because he collects retro games and etc. 

Purple clear game boy colour - Technically, it's my cousin's but he never played it. 

Game Boy SP, Game Boy micro - Also my cousin's. I don't get why my uncle kept buying him video games when he obviously didn't care for them.  

Nintendo game and watch ball, donkey kong, that factory one and the original game boy - I probably got them for a few bucks each and didn't realise their worth until recently. Gave them to my boyfriend so he can keep them and give them proper maintenance.

Original fat DS - To be fair, it was second hand and right after the slim models came out. It was only $30 and came with Animal Crossing Wild World. 

-bought a lot of random old handhelds in between- 

And the Fire Emblem 3DS is the first console that I've bought brand new.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 28, 2015)

-Wii
-Wii U
-n3DSXL
-DSLite
-Game Boy Color


----------



## SolarInferno (Sep 28, 2015)

Currently own:
3DS XL. Bought it nearly two years ago to play Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, since the series was no longer developed for the PSP's. It's still perfectly usable, but its battery life is quite reduced now since it's used so often, and the 3D switch doesn't usually turn the 3D on, it just randomly decides to come on now and again randomly while I'm playing. Probably the best system I've had besides the GBA SP.

GBA SP. Bought it preowned about 3 and a half years ago to play the old Pokemon games (Fire Red and Ruby) and a couple of other games that I really enjoyed. Still seems to work perfectly fine, although I haven't used it in about a year since having the 3DS XL.

I used to own:
A GBA. This was the first console that was my own personal console, got it for Christmas when I was 6. Had a lot of joy with it, of course the lack of a backlight on it was a pain in the backside, so I ended up buying one of the little lights that attached to it. Kept it a while, but it got traded in and I got a GBA SP from my parents when it came out.

GBA SP. Got it on release after having the GBA traded in and had it as a Christmas present. Had it a couple of years, but it got traded in for the DS when it got released.

DS. The first console that I bought myself, along with a bit of financial help from the GBA SP. I remember being really excited by the touch screen, and for the system after trying Super Mario 64 DS with the demo in the GAME shop. I had several of them, one got damaged by falling out my pocket when it fell down the stairs and the screen shattered, and another had the connection between the two screens get damaged. I liked some of the games on the system, but the one I was looking forward to was Pokemon, and IIRC Pearl and Diamond kept getting their release pushed further into the future, so in the end my 12 year old self got impatient and traded it in since by this point I had a PSP which I played far more often. I got about ?60 for my entire collection of DS and GBA games(Which included about 40 GBA games and 15 DS games) and DS, looking back I kind of regret it, as quite a few of the GBA games are worth a small fortune now if they're legitimate copies and I got between ?0.20-1.00 per game. Of course, shortly after I traded it in, Pokemon Pearl/Diamond came out, still haven't tried them to this day.

Gamecube. Think my brothers and I got this on Christmas 2005, came with Mario Kart Double Dash. We had Sonic Adventure 2:Battle as well when we received it, as well as another game which was rubbish. Never was very impressed with it, especially as the data on the memory cards kept getting corrupted, so it got traded in after a year or two.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

At the moment only a NES(that's broken but I'm too lazy to replace the connector now and I don't really play on it).

Also a red GBA SP that I use for only Wario Land 3 atm(that game is very special to me.. long story)


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Moko said:


> At the moment only a NES(that's broken but I'm too lazy to replace the connector now and I don't really play on it).
> 
> Also a red GBA SP that I use for only Wario Land 3 atm(that game is very special to me.. long story)



Whoa! How did you find this forum when you do not even have a device that has an Animal Crossing game on it? 

Also, my threads dominate this board wow...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

I used to have a 3ds(various models) before and I actually played AC NL at one point but stopped quite some time ago. I did make a lot of great friends here though and it's a nice (although a bit post quality sometimes) place so I've stayed since 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I've had a lot of Nintendo consoles in the past and we have a Wii at grandma's unless my dad took it back.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ahh that explains a lot!


----------



## Megan. (Sep 28, 2015)

Used to wn:
Nintendo 64
Game Boy Colour
Game Boy Advance

Currently own:
Wii 
Wii U
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo 3DS XL
New Nintendo 3DS XL (getting on Friday)


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> Used to wn:
> Nintendo 64
> Game Boy Colour
> Game Boy Advance
> ...



Sweet! I assume you are getting the Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer New 3DS XL?


----------



## Megan. (Sep 28, 2015)

I am indeed! I can't wait.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Megatastic said:


> I am indeed! I can't wait.



Ahh i envy you, i already have a 3DS XL and it works fine so i do not really have the need to buy another one. It is really hard to resist though >u<


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 28, 2015)

*deep breath* I have:

NES, SNES, N64, Gameboy, Gameboy Pocket, GBA, DS, DS Lite, DSi, 3DS, 3DS XL, Gamecube, Wii, Wii U, and I ordered the HHD N3DS bundle and am awaiting its delivery.

I've been a Nintendo fan girl since I was around five or so and I got the original NES for Christmas. It was love at first sight, and it's lasted my whole life thus fat. <3 <3 <3


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> *deep breath* I have:
> 
> NES, SNES, N64, Gameboy, Gameboy Pocket, GBA, DS, DS Lite, DSi, 3DS, 3DS XL, Gamecube, Wii, Wii U, and I ordered the HHD N3DS bundle and am awaiting its delivery.
> 
> I've been a Nintendo fan girl since I was around five or so and I got the original NES for Christmas. It was love at first sight, and it's lasted my whole life thus fat. <3 <3 <3




Did you read my full post here? If you did then you know i have the same story <3


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 28, 2015)

NES
SNES
N64
GC
WiiU
GB
GBC
GBA
DS
3DS

Im not counting different versions of consoles like Lite, Micro or XL.
I think we've had pretty much every console exept Virtual Boy (not released in Europe), 64DD (Japan-exclusive add-on for the N64) and Wii.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> NES
> SNES
> N64
> GC
> ...



Cool i am not the only one in Europe. Which country are you in?


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Cool i am not the only one in Europe. Which country are you in?



I'm from Sweden. Are you from Scandinavia?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I'm from Sweden. Are you from Scandinavia?



Nice! I know someone who wants to move to Sweden! And no, how come you think that? I am from The Netherlands!


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Nice! I know someone who wants to move to Sweden! And no, how come you think that? I am from The Netherlands!



Oh, The Netherlands! That's cool. Well, Lars is a very common name in Scandinavian countries including Sweden.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Oh, The Netherlands! That's cool. Well, Lars is a very common name in Scandinavian countries including Sweden.



Hahah i figured that my name might be it lol. My mom always told me i had a foreign name and i was like, wut it sounds Dutch to me. My sister also has a Scandinavian name according to her, her name is Jytte!


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hahah i figured that my mame might be it lol. My mom always told me i had a foreign name and i was like, wut it sounds Dutch to me. My sister also has a Scandinavian name i according to her, her name is Jytte!



Haha. Lars and Jytte. That's so cool. Aren't they common at all in The Netherlands?


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Haha. Lars and Jytte. That's so cool. Aren't they common at all in The Netherlands?



I know about two other people who have the name Lars too but i never met another Jytte!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 28, 2015)

Moko said:


> At the moment only a NES(that's broken but I'm too lazy to replace the connector now and I don't really play on it).
> 
> Also a red GBA SP that I use for only Wario Land 3 atm(that game is very special to me.. long story)



Wario Land 3 forever the best Wario

good taste imo


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Wario Land 3 forever the best Wario
> 
> good taste imo



Never played it lol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 28, 2015)

I have an NES, SNES, N64, GameCube, Wii, WiiU, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy Advance SP, DSiXL, 3DS, and my brother's 3DSXL.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I have an NES, SNES, N64, GameCube, Wii, WiiU, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy Advance SP, DSiXL, 3DS, and my brother's 3DSXL.



Very nice!


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 28, 2015)

All you kids forgettin' about the Gameboy Micro!

I've got/have had most of them from the N64 onwards. My favourites are my Pikachu and Pichu Gameboy Color, Kyogre SP, Kyurem DSi and Pikachu 3DSXL


----------



## lars708 (Sep 28, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> All you kids forgettin' about the Gameboy Micro!
> 
> I've got/have had most of them from the N64 onwards. My favourites are my Pikachu and Pichu Gameboy Color, Kyogre SP, Kyurem DSi and Pikachu 3DSXL



I did not forget it, i just do not have it. Rip


----------



## Maplexcutie (Sep 28, 2015)

-Gameboy advance (Idk where it is though)
-Gamecube
-Wii
-Ds Lite
-New 3ds XL

I used to have a gameboy sp too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Never played it lol



you're missing out

go play it

iirc it's in the eshop now, so you have no excuse

its also probably the most genuinely terrifying Nintendo game I've played due to a thing at a specific point of the game

- - - Post Merge - - -



Knopekin said:


> All you kids forgettin' about the Gameboy Micro!



mine played a disappearing act on me


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Sep 28, 2015)

I currently own a 3DS (Midnight Purple), DS Lite (Polar White), GameBoy Advance SP (Cobalt), Wii U (Black), broken Wii (White), and a GameCube (Platinum). Out of all of them, I definitely play my 3DS the most. ^^

I used to own a GameBoy Colour (Grape) & a N64 (Black)... they were my first handheld & console and I miss them both dearly.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2015)

-Gameboy Pocket
-DS
-DS Lite
-DSi
-DSi XL
-3DS
-3DS XL
-2DS
-New 3DS XL (One from launch that's colored red)
-New 3DS XL (Triforce Heroes bundle that's pre-ordered)
-Nintendo 64
-Nintendo Gamecube
-Nintendo Wii
-Nintendo Wii U


Those are all the ones I currently own or have owned.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ryu said:


> -Gameboy Pocket
> -DS
> -DS Lite
> -DSi
> ...



That is a lot


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2015)

lars708 said:


> That is a lot




True, but I never experienced systems that came out before the DS or GameCube to be honest.... Like the Gameboy systems or the SNES, NES, or things like that.... In fact the only reason I included the Pocket on there is because I have one that doesn't work as a gift from an old cousin, and the 64 I don't really remember playing at this point that much (Except for Mario Party and Super Smash Bros. 64), so while the list I made _looks_ pretty big, I actually missed out on a lot of the older consoles...


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 29, 2015)

I own:
Gameboy SP
Nintendo 3DS
Wii
GameCube

I also owned a Nintendo and Super Nintendo as well a a DS Lite but I sold them all xD


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 29, 2015)

i own a new 3ds xl and a part of our wii (me and my siblings share it.)

other family members have a gamecube, gameboy color, regular super old ds that could play gameboy games, some blue dsi, n64, and a wii. i used to get to plsy on those consoles so :^


----------



## HoopaHoop (Sep 29, 2015)

i owned Nintendo Gamecube but i sold it, and i still have Gameboy Color Pokemon edition, Gameboy Advanced light blue, Gameboy Advanced SP black, Nintendo DS Lite pink, DSi Pokemon black edition, DSi XL red Mario edition, 3DS XL Pikachu, Pink 2DS, Majora's Mask New 3DS XL, and last one for now is Happy Home Designer New 3DS. i used to have 3DS XL Animal Crossing but i sold it too.. i also have white Wii that i dont use anymore becuz i got the Wii U. gosh i think im a nintendo freak.. >< lol


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

HoopaHoop said:


> i owned Nintendo Gamecube but i sold it, and i still have Gameboy Color Pokemon edition, Gameboy Advanced light blue, Gameboy Advanced SP black, Nintendo DS Lite pink, DSi Pokemon black edition, DSi XL red Mario edition, 3DS XL Pikachu, Pink 2DS, Majora's Mask New 3DS XL, and last one for now is Happy Home Designer New 3DS. i used to have 3DS XL Animal Crossing but i sold it too.. i also have white Wii that i dont use anymore becuz i got the Wii U. gosh i think im a nintendo freak.. >< lol



Hahah i am a Nintendo freak too


----------



## Loriii (Sep 30, 2015)

Nintendo Entertainment System
Super NES 
Gameboy
Nintendo 64 

Those are from my brother's. We strictly bought Playstation stuff after that. It was only recently that I've gotten serious in buying Nintendo consoles and started a collection of my own.

Nintendo Wii - Red
DSi XL - Red (Super Mario 25th Anniversary Edition)
*3DS (regular):
Aqua Blue
Flame Red
Pearl Pink
Midnight Purple
Fire Emblem: Awakening Limited Edition
*3DS XL:
Red/Black
Blue/Black
Pink/White
Black
Pikachu Limited Edition (2x)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (2x)
Pokemon X & Y (2x) 
Yoshi Edition (2x)
Disney Magical World - Mickey Edition
The Legend of Zelda: A Link between Worlds - Gold/Black (2x)
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team - Silver (2x)
Super Smash Bros. 3DS Edition - Red
NES Retro Edition
New Super Mario Bros. 2 Gold Edition
*2DS 
Peach Pink
Crystal Red
*New 3DS
New Black
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D Limited Edition
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate Edition
*Wii U
Super Mario 3D World Bundle - Black Deluxe (previously Nintendo Land Deluxe Set but I sold it)
White Basic Set 8GB
The Legend of Zelda: Windwaker HD Limited Edition


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

Role said:


> Nintendo Entertainment System
> Super NES
> Gameboy
> Nintendo 64
> ...



Ohh that is a lot! I am speechless


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)

*On Deck:*
-SNES
-N64 (2x)
-Game Boy Color
-Game Boy Advanced
-Game Boy Advanced SP (2x)
-Nintendo Gamecube
-Nintendo DS
-Nintendo DS lite
-Nintendo DSi
-Nintendo Wii (2x)
-Nintendo 3DS
-Nintendo Wii U


----------



## Heyden (Sep 30, 2015)

*Stuff I still own*
Gameboy Color
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DSi
Wii (x3) [1 from Christmas, 1 from a yard sale for $20, 1 from a contest)
New Nintendo 3DS

Yeah, pretty small collection lol, only for back into Nintendo games late last year, which is why I skipped the 2DS/3DS and got the N3DS


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


> *On Deck:*
> -SNES
> -N64 (2x)
> -Game Boy Color
> ...



Cool collection and your avatar made me laugh! :3


----------



## Iris Mist (Sep 30, 2015)

Currently own:

NES
N64
Wii U
Gameboy
GBA SP
NDS Lite
DSi
3DS
2DS
N3DSXL (On pre-order)

Used to have:
Another N64
Gamecube
Wii
GBA
DS
Another NDS Lite
DSi XL


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

Iris Mist said:


> Currently own:
> 
> NES
> N64
> ...



Cool! I am jelly :0


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

Role said:


> Nintendo Entertainment System
> Super NES
> Gameboy
> Nintendo 64
> ...




That is one giant console collection!!  :O


----------



## Burumun (Oct 1, 2015)

I have:
GBA
GBA SP
DSi
3DS
New 3DS
Wii
Wii U

I also used to have:
SNES (sold)
DS (broke)

And out of all of those, I only really use my New 3DS, except for watching Amazon Instant Video on the Wii U.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

Burumun said:


> I have:
> GBA
> GBA SP
> DSi
> ...



What is Amazon Instant Video?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2015)

lars708 said:


> What is Amazon Instant Video?




I don't remember exactly from the commercials, but I'm pretty sure it's a feature by Amazon where you can watch your favorite episodes and movies of stuff wherever you go.  I could be wrong though....


----------



## Burumun (Oct 2, 2015)

lars708 said:


> What is Amazon Instant Video?



It's sort of like Netflix, but for Amazon Prime users (but not all the videos are free).


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2015)

3DS XL
DS Lite
DSi
Gamecube
Gameboy Advance SP
Wii

Though I share the Gamecube and Wii with my family.


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 3, 2015)

✧ Gameboy
✧ Gameboy Advance
✧ Gameboy Advance SP (I can't find it though)
✧ DS
✧ 3DS
✧ Gamecube
✧ Wii
✧ Wii U


----------



## Momonoki (Oct 3, 2015)

Gameboy Colour, DS Lite, 3DS XL and a Wii U.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 5, 2015)

*Consoles*

Nintendo Entertainment System (1st Model)
Super Nintendo Entertainment System (1st Model, redesign)
Nintendo 64
Nintendo GameCube (1st Model with 480p port, Serial Port 2)
Nintendo Wii (1st Model with GameCube backwards compatibility and Wi-Fi)
Nintendo Wii U (Deluxe Set with 32 GB Internal, 500 GB External)
*Handhelds*

Game Boy (Original)
Game Boy Color (Atomic Purple)
Game Boy Advance (White 1st Model, Indigo 1st Model, Cobalt 2nd Model)
Nintendo DS Lite (Onyx)
Nintendo 3DS (Cosmo Black)


----------



## Locket (Oct 5, 2015)

Uhh...
SNES
N64
GameCube
Wii
DS Lite
DSi
DS
3DS XL
WiiU


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 5, 2015)

NES (somewhere)
SNES (somewhere)
N64
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Gamecube
DS Lite
Midnight Purple 3DS (having bottom screen issues, might need to replace soon)
Red 3DS
Wii
Wii U


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2015)

Burumun said:


> It's sort of like Netflix, but for Amazon Prime users (but not all the videos are free).



Ahh okay, Amazon isn't really a thing here in The Netherlands. I mean, they exist but they only sell a small collection of books.


----------



## frio hur (Oct 6, 2015)

nes (used)
snes
n64
gamecube
wii

gameboy color x2
gameboy advance
gameboy advance sp
ds lite (used)
2ds (used)
3ds


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 6, 2015)

Active: 
Wii U
3DS

Retired:
Wii
Gameboy Advance SP

Sold:
DSi


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 6, 2015)

I have the following systems:

- Kiwi Gameboy Color (What started it all for me)

- Platinum Gameboy Advance

- Glacier Gameboy Advance

- Spice Orange Gameboy Advance (Japan-only color)

- Spice Orange Gamecube (Regionalized to NTSC-U [by swapping motherboards] DOL-001 model with Component Cable & matching Gameboy Player)

- Platinum Gamecube (DOL-101 model)

- Indigo Gamecube (DOL-001 model, for parts)

- Black Gamecube (DOL-001 model, for parts)

- White Wii (Slightly improved launch version with official component cable [Nintendo improved the console build quality around 2007])

- DS Phat (launch model)

- White DSi

- Red 3DS

Planning on getting Red New 3DS sometime in the near future as well.  I repair and modify Gamecubes for my friends (& for myself if anything breaks on mine) so that is why I have extras for parts. xD


----------



## Envy (Oct 7, 2015)

NES (broken)
SNES
N64
GCN x2 (first one stopped reading discs)
Wii U

Formerly had a Wii, but I gave it to friends.

GB
GB Pocket (screen cracked. D: )
GB Color
GBA
GBA SP (screen cracked)
Nintendo DS (top screen cracked)
Nintendo 3DS


----------

